# SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB v/s WD CAVIAR GREEN 1TB



## SunE (Apr 25, 2012)

Which one is better according to you guys and why? Here are the links:

Flipkart: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003): Internal Hard Drive

Flipkart: WD Caviar Green 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD10EARX): Internal Hard Drive

*Note:* Both are priced almost the same. WD has 3 years warranty while Seagate has 1 year.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 25, 2012)

SunE said:


> Which one is better according to you guys and why? Here are the links:
> 
> Flipkart: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003): Internal Hard Drive
> 
> ...



A little correction ...Western Digital green and blue has 2 years of warranty where as black has 5 years .Go for western digital since it doesn't give repaired hard drive as Seagate does


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2012)

Green: slow, eats less power (doesn't makes any sense) and offers 2yr warranty.
Barracuda: requires same power as blue, offers 1yr warranty.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 25, 2012)

I Have 2 1TB Barracuda and Had One WD HDD....Because Of Their Poor Service and Failure Stopped Using Them ..... 

Using Baracuda For more Than 4 Years In A Old PC With A Local iBall Power Supply and Haven't Given Me Any Hiccups that Why Got 1TB x2 For New One ....( Price 2800 Per Drive)


----------



## SunE (Apr 25, 2012)

So basically you guys think that Seagate is better? Also on the flipkart link which I gave it's mentioned that WD Caviar Green has 3 years warranty. I also would've gone for Seagate but the reviews on NewEgg are mixed so that's why I asked. So what is the final word?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

nope. it has 2yrs. friend brought a drive early this month. immediately checked warranty. its 2yr.


----------

